# Philadelphia,PA,Lady-shelter seeking rescue



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

----- Forwarded Message ----
*From:* Danielle Fanin <[email protected]>
*Sent:* Wed, May 5, 2010 2:42:21 PM
*Subject:* URGENT - German Shepherd in need of Rescue at the PSPCA


Hello, 

Please let us know if you can help this sweet old girl.

**URGENT** - Lady (A03195833)
Lady is an 8 yr old Spayed Female German Shepherd. She was adopted from our shelter in 2002 and recently returned due to her medical issues. Lady is active and full of enthusiasm. She loves greeting new people and is excellent at posing for pictures. Lady has developed some serious orthopedic issues that we are not capable of treating in our shelter. She has a compressed disc in her back & she also has hip dysplasia. Lady is also under treatment for an ear infection. We know that these medical issues are very significant but Lady has such spirit and energy that we feel we owe it to her to see if anyone can help her in her time of need. Photos at:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4009/4581885588_c5d5268bf6.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4581254565_927e9d0399.jpg

Please contact us at 215-426-6304 ext 244 or email [email protected] or [email protected] if you can help.

Thank you for your support!

-- 
Danielle Fanin
Foster Rescue Lead
The Pennsylvania SPCA
350 E. Erie Avenue
Philadelphia, PA 19134
Phone: (215) 426-6304 ext 244
Cell: (267) 467-9357
Fax: (215) 426-4517
www.pspca.org
[email protected]


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I wonder if this was the same Lady that was on her a few months ago where she was an OS because they were loosing it all. Poor old girl. I miss my Lady  the 20th will be a year since I lost her to bloat


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

SE evaluated this girl yesterday, but I don't have the report yet....


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

SE has sent out a plea to volunteers for some one to give her a home in her senior years.

Here is info I have on her:
Lady will be available only to rescue as she will not be adoptable through the shelter due to the health problems. She is a pretty 8 year old girl that has apparently captured the hearts of staff there. Lady greeted us at her kennel run eager to come out. Despite her physical problems she showed an eagerness to be out and about and exuded friendliness and spirit. Inside one of the shelter's areas where we could work with her, she ate treats with relish but took them gently, sat on command and with a bit of coaxing would lie down. She allowed herself to be touched and seemed happy with the attention. It did not take much handling to see that both ears were quite dirty and definitely infected. She did not flinch when I touched them and showed no resistance to light handling--I did not want to inflict any unnecessary pain. Dogs passed through on about 3 occasions and each time her reaction was calm, friendly, and showed interest in meeting the other dog. A volunteer passing through commented that Lady had shown herself to be very good with other dogs.

Outside, we had an opportunity to watch how well she could cope with walking on a leash. Despite her rear weakness she has enough drive in her front legs to put a bit of strength into pulling. She thoroughly enjoyed being outside, and we took turns walking her up and down a moderately large parking area that did not have much in the way of attractions. She seemed just happy to be out and about. Her energy level is good. However, she wants to move faster than her rear assembly can accommodate. When she picked up her pace, her rear tended to collapse on her and she would stumble or fall. Her left rear leg seems considerably weaker than the right rear leg. From what I could see, she was not exhibiting pain; rather, it appears that nervous control was not there when she progressed beyong a slow walk.
ACCT Vet indicated that they plan to perform a myelogram on her back to determine whether there is a tumor pressing on the spinal cord or not. Her prognosis is not 
certain at this point, but the feeling so far is that she might be able to have some
good quality time ahead of her.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

That is SO sad, I REALLY hope that someone can help her!


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

update...The shelter can't do the MRI. They are giving her an extra week in hopes someone will adopt her. They must really like her!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

CampPappy said:


> When she picked up her pace, her rear tended to collapse on her and she would stumble or fall. Her left rear leg seems considerably weaker than the right rear leg. From what I could see, she was not exhibiting pain; rather, it appears that nervous control was not there when she progressed beyong a slow walk.


This description makes me think of DM rather than painful hip dysplasia. Did the vet rule out DM? In the case of DM, it'd be letting her live out the rest of her life, possible with a donated cart down the road. No hip surgery. Swimming if possible.

Re the limp in her hind leg and suspected disk problem: 
For a senior dog, with or without DM, skipping the expensive MRI and treating a suspected disk issue conservatively is best in my experience. I have become skeptical of the value of disk surgery, especially at her age. 

Doing an expensive MRI makes sense only if surgery is an option, and it doesn't sound like it is in her case, based on the currently available info.

Ifff the back causes them pain (and she didn't have pain when you saw her, yes?), a conservative approach entails pain killers (NSAID, Tramadol) and possibly pred for four weeks and see what she responds to. Her weaker hind leg might be the result of a disk injury that already calcified, with the rear leg limp not progressing and any back pain relieved as a result. If it doesn't cause her pain, I'd leave it alone and just let her live out her life as long as she is comfy.

With my own senior GSD (herniated disks) I found that younger neurologists and orthopedists are eager to help with invasive diagnostics and surgery ($$$) that do not improve the quality of life in a senior dog, whereas the more experienced and senior specialists opt for a conservative route that is easier on the dog and on a budget.

Sounds like a very lovable dog.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I COMPLETELY AGREE about the DM!!!!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

This girl sounds like an absolute sweetheart... I only wish I didn't have a dog with so many medical needs. I'll say a prayer for her.

Tanja


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Hoping something good happened for this girl.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Lady has gone into foster care with GSRSEPA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

That is wonderful news.... this one really tugged at my heart. I'm glad she will get the care she needs and hopefully things will turn around for her.

Tanja


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you GSRSEPA!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hooray for Lady! She looks like a sweetheart....(and thank you GSRSEPA)
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

